# how-to for replacing battery in '12 cruze



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Should be easy. Take a 10mm socket and undo the top bracket and the two bolts on the terminals. The battery should then lift out. I've had both terminals off at various points to add/re-route stuff. The extra wires will move along with the main wires. 

Just remember, undo the negative wire first. The positive terminal is close enough to the firewall that a wrench will reach across the gap! :blowup:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, screw trying to keep the floor mats clean, will get dirty the next time you step in. Spend that time keeping that battery compartment clean with all those fuses and wires attached to it. With corrosion, this car won't run, and that is what I purchased it for. 

Not only do I remove the negative terminal first, but stick it in an old rubber glove and tie it off, sucker wants to bounce back. Can be nasty with all those positive wires all over the place. Cover does have snaps on it that can be pressed in, don't force these or will break them off.

Maybe my years of getting an FCC license, FAA certified, engineering degree is finally paying off, still would like to find an engineering job at my old age, but our government exported all these jobs. But they are paying for it for getting a lot less taxes from me, the idiots. I do know how to disconnect a battery without burning up the rest of the car. Negative terminal is the last to go on after making sure all those positive terminals are properly reconnected.

Short circuited current on a battery can be over 3,000 amperes! 12 volts is okay.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I just did a battery mod. I relocated the fuse panel on top of the battery so any aftermarket battery can be installed. I will get my writeup done this weekend. it's SUPER EASY! There is a more complex method I'll cover but I wanted to keep it simple. All you're going to need is a dremel and the socket sets necessary to remove bolts inside the engine bay. More to follow.


----------



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick note to say thanks. I did go thru it, and w/ some time/effort/prying managed to see that "The extra wires will move along with the main wires" just as you said


----------

